# Cervelo eRide



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Yo Cervelo fans, I met with Kelley Boucher down at Sea Otter and he went over Cervelo's eRide program with me on video, check it out here.

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/seaotterclassic/2008/04/22/cervelo-eride/

I didn't get a chance to take one out, but it was amazing, they had every single model, every single size, all ready for *anyone* to take out on a test ride. If it's making a stop anywhere near you, I'd highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

*Is this a bad sign?*

Does anyone else think that maybe Cervelo Sales are a little down and they're doing this country tour for more exposure? If they're only featuring $4000-8000 bike builds, not sure what kind of markey this expect to have touring around. Anyone spending that kind of money is doing their research, traveling to their LBS, and definately doing a test drive prior to spending the big bucks. Any other thoughts?

JB


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

For sure, they're doing it to get more exposure, but I *think* they're trying to reach out to the consumers who might be interested in a Cervelo, but do not have a dealer nearby, or their nearby dealer doesn't carry their size/model in normal stock. They're featuring the whole lineup as well, including the ~2000 Team Soloist.

I wouldn't necessarily think Cervelo sales are slumping because of this tour. A lot of bike companies have touring demo fleets.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm going this afternoon. I've always wanted test ride a Soloist Team, but was never really serious about buying one, so it woulda been purely a joy ride. But now I've got a new Chorus group at home and a new set of King/DT1.2's on the way that need a frame. Couldn't have been any better timing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

That was great! I took 3 bikes for over an hour each on roads I ride every day. Now I need to make up all the time at work --- pretty long lunch break.  If you have eRide stopping near you, I highly recommend it.

The bikes, as expected, were amazing (RS, R3-SL, SLC-SL). I can't really afford the SL versions, but that is what they have in the fleet. It's not fair that I liked the most expensive one the best.:cryin: 

They have the TT bikes too, if that's what you are into. Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Agreed. That was way cool. They didn't have the Soloist Team, so they 'made' me ride the SLC-SL. Wow! Very impressed. Now where can I find $4500 for the frame? I'd still like to find Team to see how the aluminum rides.

My impressions: First thing I noticed is how light it was. Coming off of a steel frame, the acceleration was very immediate. As far as the actual ride, I would say it was stable yet nimble, but not twitchy. If I would have had more time, I would have liked to have tried an R3, but oh well. It was a good start to finding my frame.


----------

